# 38 weeks and stomach gone soft???



## blueyes666

Just wondering if anyone had experienced this, im 38 weeks tomorrow and my stomach seems to go soft and jelly like at times and I cant feel too much of my baby???

is this normal??

:flower:


----------



## J3SSiiCA

Im 36+ and the bottom of my bump has gone like jelly and the top rock hard! dont know what it could be though x


----------



## emmalouise09

Mines exactly like yours Jessica, i have no clue what it is either and i'm 37+ weeks.

x


----------



## LauraBee

Do you still have your roundness? If so, my guess would be that the baby's back is lying against yours (limbs at the front of your bump.)
Mine is usually laying with her back on one side, so one side will feel hard and the other soft because it's mostly fluid.



J3SSiiCA said:


> Im 36+ and the bottom of my bump has gone like jelly and the top rock hard! dont know what it could be though x

Right now, both the top and bottom of mine are hard, but I'm at 39+4 and the hardness at the top is baby's bum (has been like that for a while) and the hardness at the bottom is now her shoulders (due to her head being "as low as it will probably get before labour") but before I began to engage, it was jellyish and I could never work out how the MW felt her head was in the right place. :shrug:

Hope this helps a bit :)


----------



## Cattie

Mine's done the same (36+4) - it's where she's moved to a back-to-back position, so the hard bit at the top is her bum, and the soft bit is where her hands and feet are. She was the right way over a couple of weeks ago, so the left side was hard with the gap on the right, it was just much less noticeable!


----------



## mummymadness

Typical signs of back to back baby hun , Mines back to back and i have a soft tummy.

I have done back to back babies my advice rock on all 4s to get bubs to try shift position xxx


----------

